# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrim në USA.

## bledi1977

pershendetje
nese ndonjeri nga ju mund te dije cfar dokumentesh duhet te me beje vjerri qe eshte ne usa per vize turistike dhe nese mund te me beje garanci per te punuar
ka pashaport amerikane. faleminderit

----------


## bledi1977

pershendetje
nese ndonjeri nga ju mund te dije cfar dokumentesh duhet te me beje vjerri qe eshte ne usa per vize turistike dhe nese mund te me beje garanci per te punuar
ka pashaport amerikane. faleminderit

----------


## loneeagle

garanci per vizite apo garanci per pune??? 

garanci per pune i duhet nje kompani ketu ne amerike qe del garant qe do te punesoj ty

ketu ke format, pagesen  edhe cfare kerkohet

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...0045f3d6a1RCRD

----------


## bledi1977

po per vizit turistike. ????
faleminderit loneeagle

----------


## EuroStar1

Harroje plako vizen per USA, pervec ne qofsh mbi 60 vjec  :ngerdheshje: 

Edhe bashkim familjar duhen te pakten 7 vjet per te mare vizen

----------


## bledi1977

te pakten ta provoj po nese mund te me thoni ndonje garanci te forte qe mund te me bejne nga usa. te kem disa shanse.flm

----------


## alnosa

Per te ardhur si vizitor i thuaj vjerrit te plotesoj apikikaci0nin (form I-134 affidavit of support te noterizuar ) .Nje kopje te taksave dhe nje kopje te pasaportes ......pataj procedurat ndiqi vete duke lene dt e intervistes ,po te jesh ne pune dhe te kesh gjendje te mire lekesh ke shance per ta mare .......Per shqipetaret me sa di une nuk ka viza pune..

Po vjerri pse nuk i ben bashkim familjar vajzes se vete keshtuqe per nje vit vini ne usa me dekumenta te rregullta !!

----------


## PINK

Bashkim familje- ska me te forte.

----------


## alnosa

Per te ardhur si vizitor i thuaj vjerrit te plotesoj aplikaci0nin (form I-134 affidavit of support te noterizuar ) .Nje kopje te taksave dhe nje kopje te pasaportes ......pastaj procedurat ndiqi vete duke lene dt e intervistes ,po te jesh ne pune dhe te kesh gjendje te mire lekesh ke shance per ta mare .......Per shqipetaret me sa di une nuk ka viza pune..

 Po vjerri pse nuk i ben bashkim familjar vajzes se vete keshtuqe per nje vit vini ne usa me dekumenta te rregullta !!

----------


## alnosa

> Harroje plako vizen per USA, pervec ne qofsh mbi 60 vjec 
> 
> Edhe bashkim familjar duhen te pakten 7 vjet per te mare vizen


7- 10  vjet eshte per motrat dhe vellezrit ,per prinderi dhe femijet deri ne 12 muaj .....

----------


## EuroStar1

> 7- 10  vjet eshte per motrat dhe vellezrit ,per prinderi dhe femijet deri ne 12 muaj .....


Sakte...!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bledi1977

faleminderit te gjithve

----------


## bledi1977

shum faleminderit

----------


## loneeagle

> po per vizit turistike. ????
> faleminderit loneeagle


kjo eshte forma qe te duhet

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...0045f3d6a1RCRD


do e kesh shume shume te veshtire. Cfare mund te ndihmoj eshte te kesh shume prona, pune plus te lesh edhe familjen ne vendin qe po largohesh. Ti duhet te bindesh ambasaden qe thjesht po shkon per vizite. Good luck!

----------


## loneeagle

> 7- 10  vjet eshte per motrat dhe vellezrit ,per prinderi dhe femijet deri ne 12 muaj .....


motra edhe vellaj po aq te shkon per femijet shkon me pak. Nese femijet jane nen 21 vjec brenda vitit nese jane mbi 21 vjec edhe te martuar zgjat mbi 3 vjet. Varet edhe nga qendra qe ben procesin sepse ketu ndahen disa shtete mbulohen nga vermont disa te tjera nga qendra te tjera. ne uscis.gov ke edhe daten se sa mbrapa jane ne process per cdo form.

per te fejuarin eshte 3-6 muaj (vize me kusht duhet te martohesh brenda 90 diteve viza quhet k-visa)
per gruan/burrin shkon 6 muaj-1 vit
per femijet nen 21 vjec 1-2 vjet
per femijet e martuar mbi 3 vjet
moter/vella mbi 5 vjet ka raste 7-10 vjet

ketu behet fjale per aplikim per rezident te perhershem. per vize turistike eshte proces ndryshe por e ka ambasada ne dore jo qendra e emigracionit.

----------


## EuroStar1

> kjo eshte forma qe te duhet
> 
> http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...0045f3d6a1RCRD
> 
> 
> do e kesh shume shume te veshtire. Cfare mund te ndihmoj eshte te kesh shume prona, pune plus te lesh edhe familjen ne vendin qe po largohesh. Ti duhet te bindesh ambasaden qe thjesht po shkon per vizite. Good luck!


I kishte nje miku im ( qe nuk eshte me ne kete jete ) te gjitha, prona dhe biznese, para ne banke dhe dy djem ne universitet ne Tirane. Vajti ne ambasade me pretekstin se do shkonte te vellai per ta vizituar dhe nuk ja dhane tre here rrjesht.

Ai ne fakt donte te shkonte te kurohej por edhe te takonte te vllain. Sot ai nuk rron me. Pas pothuajse 5 apo me shum vite perpjekje per te vajtur me te gjitha format nuk ja arriti

----------


## loneeagle

> I kishte nje miku im ( qe nuk eshte me ne kete jete ) te gjitha, prona dhe biznese, para ne banke dhe dy djem ne universitet ne Tirane. Vajti ne ambasade me pretekstin se do shkonte te vellai per ta vizituar dhe nuk ja dhane tre here rrjesht.
> 
> Ai ne fakt donte te shkonte te kurohej por edhe te takonte te vllain. Sot ai nuk rron me. Pas pothuajse 5 apo me shum vite perpjekje per te vajtur me te gjitha format nuk ja arriti


Thone qe te ndihmojne, por te besoj qe eshte veshtire. Edhe disa nga te afermit e mi e kane pas te veshtire disa ia kane dhene heren e dyte disa nuk e kane marre as me 3 intervista, por nga mosha 40 vjec e poshte as qe behet fjale. Vetem kunates motres time ia dhane pa problem me gjithe burrin sepse ata kane prona me vlere mbi 5 milion dollare ne tirane edhe as i bene pyetje fare direkt i dhane vizen. Ambasada duhet te bindet qe ti do kthehesh ne shqiperi ndryshe sikur edhe dyshimin me te vogel te kene harroje se merr dot.

----------


## alnosa

> motra edhe vellaj po aq te shkon per femijet shkon me pak. Nese femijet jane nen 21 vjec brenda vitit nese jane mbi 21 vjec edhe te martuar zgjat mbi 3 vjet. Varet edhe nga qendra qe ben procesin sepse ketu ndahen disa shtete mbulohen nga vermont disa te tjera nga qendra te tjera. ne uscis.gov ke edhe daten se sa mbrapa jane ne process per cdo form.
> 
> per te fejuarin eshte 3-6 muaj (vize me kusht duhet te martohesh brenda 90 diteve viza quhet k-visa)
> per gruan/burrin shkon 6 muaj-1 vit
> per femijet nen 21 vjec 1-2 vjet
> per femijet e martuar mbi 3 vjet
> moter/vella mbi 5 vjet ka raste 7-10 vjet
> 
> ketu behet fjale per aplikim per rezident te perhershem. per vize turistike eshte proces ndryshe por e ka ambasada ne dore jo qendra e emigracionit.


I kam hequr te gjitha ne kurriz vete dhe i di dhe ne gjume te me pyesin keto format .  :ngerdheshje: 

Im ate mori pasaporten dhe i beri bashkim familjar motres me nje fjale vajzes se vet dhe  per 11 muaj ishte ne usa me burrin dhe femijet ....Kurse keto garancit  per vizitor familja ime i ben per vit se me vijne hallat ,dajat ,xhaxhai dhe kusherinjte, se ja na erdhen krishtlindjet dhe viti i ri lol  :ngerdheshje: 




> I kishte nje miku im ( qe nuk eshte me ne kete jete ) te gjitha, prona dhe biznese, para ne banke dhe dy djem ne universitet ne Tirane. Vajti ne ambasade me pretekstin se do shkonte te vellai per ta vizituar dhe nuk ja dhane tre here rrjesht.
> 
>  Ai ne fakt donte te shkonte te kurohej por edhe te takonte te vllain. Sot ai nuk rron me. Pas pothuajse 5 apo me shum vite perpjekje per te vajtur me te gjitha format nuk ja arriti


Ata e kane tek besimi sikur per  nje gje e vogel te dyshojne nuk ta japin sepse e dine qe nuk kthehesh .Njerezit e mi viJne per vit nga 1 muaj dhe sapo paraqiten ne ambasade direk ja japin vizen ,kurse para 2 muajesh i beme nje garanci kunatit ne pune shteti ,me leke ne banke dhe nuk ja dhane ....hajde merri vesh tani

----------


## EuroStar1

alnosa, ke keq sa ta maresh nje here vizen dhe mos ta shperdorosh, pa pastaj ta japin pa probleme

p.s

Keta duan qe te kesh pronat e Berishes per te qen te sigurt qe nuk do qendrosh ne USA  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> I kam hequr te gjitha ne kurriz vete dhe i di dhe ne gjume te me pyesin keto format . 
> 
> Im ate mori pasaporten dhe i beri bashkim familjar motres me nje fjale vajzes se vet dhe  per 11 muaj ishte ne usa me burrin dhe femijet ....Kurse keto garancit  per vizitor familja ime i ben per vit se me vijne hallat ,dajat ,xhaxhai dhe kusherinjte, se ja na erdhen krishtlindjet dhe viti i ri lol 
> 
> 
> 
> Ata e kane tek besimi sikur per  nje gje e vogel te dyshojne nuk ta japin sepse e dine qe nuk kthehesh .Njerezit e mi viJne per vit nga 1 muaj dhe sapo paraqiten ne ambasade direk ja japin vizen ,kurse para 2 muajesh i beme nje garanci kunatit ne pune shteti ,me leke ne banke dhe nuk ja dhane ....hajde merri vesh tani


wow po me habit qe motra me familjen ka ardhur brenda vitit. Ne vermont i dergoni format??? Sepse radha atje eshte shume shume mbrapa. Nejse ashtu  (per vize turistike) eshte si ti mbushet mendja sepse edhe kur i ke te gjitha ata perseri nuk ta japin vizen. Por po e more 1 here vizen e ke te lehte. Biles kam degjuar kush ka pas vize ne pasaport per ne amerike edhe nuk e ka thyer e ka marre pa problem vizen ne ambasaden angleze per ne angli. ka rendesi shume qe kur e ke vizen te mos e thyesh.

----------

